# Joker - a little malt in need of a home



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Meet Joker - he is a little malt in need of a new home. He was transferred to my local shelter. We were told that he has no medical problems other than having no teeth - but no sign of gum disease or decay so the vet is not sure why they were ever removed. He's been at our shelter and avaliable for adoption for almost a week now. 

Joker the Maltese


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

poor little guy, hope he finds a wonderful home


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Does Hunter want a brother???


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I think he does! B)


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter can't have a brother right now  otherwise we would have been at the shelter the day he was avaliable. Hunter is still very afraid of other dogs coming too close to him and he hasn't completed his service dog training so we don't want to bring in another animal until we work on these issues some more.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How could the vet see decay if there are no teeth? LOL <scratchin my head on that one>
I think Hunter would be very happy with a new brother!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

I sent a msg to NMR. I know they're very busy right now, but I sent a msg anyway.

I'd go get him to foster if I didn't live 1,200 miles away!! What a baby!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwwww, poor baby....I hope he finds a new home soon.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Joker's been adopted!!!! I knew in my heart he would. Little guys don't last too long at this shelter unless they have a medical issue that requires a lot of financial output. thank you to everyone who kept him in their thoughts and even you scoundrals that suggested he come home with us - hubby would take every homeless dog into our home in a heartbeat - but then I would be out on the street


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's wonderful news! He looks happy.


----------

